# tyre shine



## jarecki (May 19, 2009)

morning all whats the product all the cash wash companys and valeters use for tyre shine ? The stuff iv been buying only lasts a couple of hours and its dull again .....


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

most seem to use megs endurance tyre gel on here

i have in the past but now use zaino z16

make sure your tyres are cleaned first

cheers

Paul


----------



## Dharm (Feb 1, 2009)

I use Simonz Tyre shine and its lasts about 3 days maybe longer ( Halfords £3 )

but the Garage up by me uses Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection, Its expensive about £9 a bottle

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...q||Suitable+for||Tyres||sor||Price||1||pag||2

Hope this Helps

Thanks
Dharm


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I find most of the clear liquids I have tried to be quite poor however not so with the black coloured waxy type tyre shines which do colour the rubber back to black and make them shine.


----------



## jarecki (May 19, 2009)

les said:


> I find most of the clear liquids I have tried to be quite poor however not so with the black coloured waxy type tyre shines which do colour the rubber back to black and make them shine.


such as ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jarecki said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I find most of the clear liquids I have tried to be quite poor however not so with the black coloured waxy type tyre shines which do colour the rubber back to black and make them shine.
> ...


 Will check the make and report back as its in my garage at the mo.


----------



## jarecki (May 19, 2009)

les said:


> jarecki said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


cheers les.....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Here ya go. Cost me a pound in one of those cheapo pound shops ( can't recall which one sorry) and its better then any of the other clear stuff I have tried to date  The clear stuffs OK for cleaning after washing but then I put a coat of this stuff on to make it really shine. Just gave my tyres a quick once over with it as below.
The stuff.








Tyre done.









Close up.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

chemical guys tyre shine for me although blackfires tyre gel is excellent too, all of them perfom better than the megs tyre shine imo.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Chemical guys New Look Trim Gel for me. Excellent on the interior as well. Makes it look new 8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Zymol Tyre here. It makes tyres look new and natural rather than unrealistically shiny. It lasts ages and weeks later the rubber still repels water like a shot though they have lost their sheen by then obviously.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Z16 for me


----------

